# Only 1 Gbps Networking speed on an advertised 2.5 Gbps network motherboard



## PeacefulTech (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi all,

I am using the motherboard: Asus ROG Strix B550 - F Gaming 

It advertise to support 2.5 Gbps with the Intel (R) Ethernet Controller i115 - V. However, when I plugged in my internet cable, the speed only shows up as 1Gbps.

I am using a Cat 7 cable that supports 10 Gbps speed. I am using it to connect the motherboard Ethernet port directly into the Internet socket in the wall, with no internet switch or hub in between, so this shouldn't be an issue with Ethernet switches.

I have updated the driver to the latest version.

I have also tried forcing the connection speed to be "2.5 Gbps" by configuring a network adapter setting ("speed & duplex") in Windows control panel. I changed it from 'auto-negotiation', which is the default setting. This didn't do anything. The connection speed continued to show up as "1 Gbps".

Additionally, I have emailed my internet provider to ask whether this is an issue on their end. While I wait for their response, I am not sure who my internet provider can limit my Ethernet connection speed. I mean, they can give me lower internet speed, but my Ethernet connection speed should still show up as what the hardware I am using is configured to be, is that not so? 

I am hoping to explore other trouble shooting options. What other things do you think I can try?

Thanks a lot guys.

Cheers.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 10, 2021)

It could be the Ethernet port in the modem only supports up to 1Gbps. What’s the internet connection from your ISP? Coaxial cable? Fiber?


----------



## PeacefulTech (Jan 10, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> It could be the Ethernet port in the modem only supports up to 1Gbps. What’s the internet connection from your ISP? Coaxial cable? Fiber?


Hi thanks for your reply,

As mentioned, I connected the PC Ethernet socket direct to the Internet socket in the wall using the Cat7 cable, so it shouldn't be a problem caused by an intermediat Ethernet switch, hub, or router. However, I am not sure where the wire behind the internet port in the wall leads to. It is something I may have to ask the company that rent out the apartment to me. I will reach out to them and update here when they reply.

However, is it common for apartment buildings to have some sort of central internet switch where all the apartments within the building link their internet wires to? And perhaps that central switch has a limit, say I Gbps, on the internet speed?

Thanks again.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 10, 2021)

PeacefulTech said:


> And perhaps that central switch has a limit, say I Gbps, on the internet speed?


Too me it seems the Ethernet port in the wall is auto-negotiating the connection down to the maximum supported speed at the other end.


----------



## nguyen (Jan 10, 2021)

Jup, the Router or Switch that the apartment is using only support Gigabite ethernet; if you want 2.5Gbps ethernet then buy a 2.5Gbps or 5Gbps ethernet router, plug it into the wall and plug your PC into the router.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 10, 2021)

What does it show in Network and Sharing Center(search for "Network Connections" in the Windows search bar)?
It should show a supported speed of 2.5Gbps there at least.
That would mean your computer supports 2.5Gbps, but the network doesn't.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 10, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Jup, the Router or Switch that the apartment is using only support Gigabite ethernet; if you want 2.5Gbps ethernet then buy a 2.5Gbps or 5Gbps ethernet router, plug it into the wall and plug your PC into the router.


That would only work with a direct line, not if it has to pass the through the buildings 1.0Gbps connection.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 10, 2021)

nguyen said:


> if you want 2.5Gbps ethernet then buy a 2.5Gbps or 5Gbps ethernet router, plug it into the wall and plug your PC into the router.


Would only be applicable to the local network in the OP’s apartment. It’s not going to make any difference for the internet connection on the other side of the router.


----------



## nguyen (Jan 10, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Would only be applicable to the local network in the OP’s apartment. It’s not going to make any difference for the internet connection on the other side of the router.



Well not like OP has gigabit internet connection in the first place , or does he. 
2.5Gbps local connection help with transfer speed between PC and NAS or Laptop to PC, etc...this is particularly useful when you have a fast NAS. Of course the NAS has to support 2.5Gbps connection too and these are expensive.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 10, 2021)

I doubt the Router being used has 2.5GB ports as not many on the market do. I just had to upgrade my router and modem to get 2.5GB but it only has one 2.5GB port.

With you living in a apartment and you didn’t set up your own network don’t expect for them to have gone the best route. Apartments linger on cost vs actual performance.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 10, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Well not like OP has gigabit internet connection in the first place , or does he.
> 2.5Gbps local connection help with transfer speed between PC and NAS or Laptop to PC, etc...this is particularly useful when you have a fast NAS. Of course the NAS has to support 2.5Gbps connection too and these are expensive.


It's a speed boost for local network file transfers between client, and server if the client felt 1Gbps to the server was slowing them down in productivity.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 10, 2021)

If your motherboard use the Intel I225-V controller, download the latest drivers and update the firmware; it has a hardware fault, at least on Intel based mobos.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 10, 2021)

claylomax said:


> If your motherboard use the Intel I225-V controller, download the latest drivers and update the firmware; it has a hardware fault, at least on Intel based mobos.


Had.
That was only on early versions.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 11, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Had.
> That was only on early versions.


Ok. How do you know his motherboard revision?


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jan 11, 2021)

I think you're failing to realize all 3 parties in the transaction need to be able to support the data. You've got your client (PC) which supports 2.5gbps. Your cable (Cat7) supports 2.5gbps. However, you've neglected to understand whether your server (router) supports it. If it does not, it'll force the data transfer down to what it does support, which 9 times out of 10 is gigabit on a modern router. Very few support 2.5gbps.

The 2.5gbps port on your computer is for local connections. It will not improve anything from the router onto the internet. That's where your ISP provides you with a certain speed. So unless you're paying for more than gigabit internet (which would be absurdly expensive even in the few countries that offer Gigabit), your 2.5gbps would do nothing for internet transfers. It is only useful in this scenario for local connections; which your ISP has no control over. They can't force your equipment to run slower than you set it to. They only control the equipment the router connects to (WAN). 

2.5gbps (or higher) is nice for quick transfers between devices on a local network; for example a computer and a NAS, as mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 11, 2021)

claylomax said:


> Ok. How do you know his motherboard revision?


Ask yourself that.
You made the assumption it might be faulty based on old information that has since had that issue resolved.
I stated facts and haven't assumed which Motherboard version he has.


----------



## Sonyv762 (Aug 10, 2021)

This has probably been resolved by now,  but the obvious question for me is does the OP have 2.5  Gbs internet service with the ISP?  If not,  the rest of this conversation is moot.


----------



## andjayik (Dec 8, 2022)

I have the same problem with 3gb internet and wire is plugged into the 2.5gb on the ROG Rapture GT-AX11000 but computer still shows 1gb speed?


----------

